# The Nuge



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't know if this is true or not, but it's awesome and funny at the same time!

*-band-* 


WHAT DO DEER THINK?

Ted Nugent, rock star and avid bow hunter from
Michigan, was being interviewed by a French journalist and animal rights
activist. The discussion came around to deer hunting. The journalist
asked, "What do you think is the last thought in the head of a deer
before you shoot him?" Is it, "Are you my friend?" or is it, "Are you the
one who killed my brother?"



Nugent replied, "Deer aren't capable of that
kind of thinking. All they care about is, What am I going to eat next,
who am I going to screw next, and can I run fast enough to get away.
They are very much like the French."



 The interview ended at that point.

-()/- Gotta love the Nuge!!! -()/-


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

there is such power in the truth!!!!!!!!!! but deer hang around longer than the french do.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

it is probably a good thing too. just watch


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

callofthewild said:


> it is probably a good thing too. just watch


Reminds me of my wedding night.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :rotfl:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

HA HA HA good times.. :lol: :lol:


----------

